
TextMate 2 - sahillavingia
http://old.nabble.com/Release-candidate-p32959420.html
======
tvon
> Sadly I had to pull the alpha since it’s now all over twitter w/o proper
> introductionary text, hotfixes, etc.

([http://lists.macromates.com/textmate-
dev/2011-December/01465...](http://lists.macromates.com/textmate-
dev/2011-December/014651.html))

Maybe something to do with the IMPOSSIBLE TO MISS REQUEST TO NOT RE-PUBLISH
THE ALPHA INFORMATION that people can't seem to comprehend.

~~~
starnix17
For what's it worth, this was posted on a publicly accessible TextMate mailing
list.

Not sure why he would think it wouldn't leak out.

~~~
biot
Common courtesy? I know it's rather uncommon these days...

~~~
nestlequ1k
Common courtesy is typically lost after 6 years of neglect.

~~~
slig
How is the author taking his time to release a new version neglect?

People that were not happy with the wait migrated to other editors.

He owns us nothing.

~~~
nestlequ1k
Yup, we owe him nothing as well.

~~~
sigzero
That's why is it called "common" courtesy.

------
apike
Congratulations to Allan for overcoming coder's block and burnout and putting
something in people's hands.

I've complained about the wait as much as anybody else, but if I'm still using
Textmate 1 after 6 years of waiting, that's something he should be proud of
too.

------
biesnecker
First Duke Nukem, now Textmate... it's sad to see the vaporware industry
collapse like this, isn't it?

~~~
bradgessler
Don't forget about the Higgs Boson.

~~~
tomelders
The Super Luminal Neutrino business is still doing pretty well.

------
Pewpewarrows
Seriously, who puts

    
    
        PLEASE DO NOT REPUBLISH THIS INFORMATION!
    

on a publicly-accessible mailing list unless they're just asking for the
Streisand Effect to occur.

------
petercooper
_PLEASE DO NOT REPUBLISH THIS INFORMATION!_

.. is probably the best thing to write if you want something _to_ get
republished ;-) Nonetheless, all of the reports I'm seeing on Twitter are
resoundingly positive so far, albeit with a few complaints over the icon (but
what's new there?)

~~~
adambyrtek
Sounds like: "Don't think of a pink elephant."

~~~
wfarr
Except the part where people who received the original email have 100% control
over whether or not they do tell other people about it.

------
JonnieCache
Meanwhile the sublime text 2 guy knocks out sweet new features every couple of
weeks like it ain't no thing.

Just sayin'

~~~
billpatrianakos
Yeah you have a point there. There are a ton of people knocking out new
versions daily. My favorite editor's developer, Chocolat
(<http://chocolatapp.com>) has been updating his editor almost daily for the
past few days! In any case, why is it so important for TextMate to get to 2.0?
This is an honest question. I understand that software needs minor bug fixes
and patches so it can continue to be stable, run well despite OS updates, and
be secure but what new features is everyone looking for? I just don't get what
people are waiting for.

~~~
Groxx
It's one of the best editors out there, easily. And it's one of the most
stable. The current version is _fantastic_ in almost every way... but it has
its hiccups, and I see no reason to deny that they exist.

Top on my list is the fact that doing a find-in-project causes TextMate to
freeze for 30 seconds and consume a gigabyte of memory that it's reluctant to
release. Then there's its inability to handle very-wide lines, wrapped or not
(it crawls after a couple thousand characters, and simply shoves all the
characters together after ~10k or so (haven't tried in a while)). Or that its
'find' doesn't highlight all matches, or have a nice shiny highlight-marker in
the scrollbar like I've been ruined with by Chrome.

I'm eager for 2.0, to see what it _is_ , but 1 is good and there are
alternatives, so I'm not sure what the fervor is for, aside from its delay
being absolutely huge.

~~~
geeksam
You know about AckMate, right? It's indispensable. (No find/replace, but on
the upside, it's ridiculously fast.)

~~~
Groxx
Yeah, but the UTF warnings bug me, and I can't use all my nice project-
specific ack settings (ignoring compiled assets, documentation, --no-flash
etc). I get by with keeping a couple terminal sessions open at all times, it's
necessary with Rails coding anyway :)

------
AlexMax
For my personal use, this release falls a little flat because these days being
cross-platform is a pretty important editor feature to me. It's great that
Find in Files doesn't freeze the entire program anymore, but I need something
that works no matter if I'm on my Mac laptop, my Windows desktop or my remote
Linux server. I'm currently a Sublime Text 2 user by day, but I'm on the cusp
of switching to Emacs full-time.

That said, TextMate was the first scriptable text editor I ever truly enjoyed
using, and I'm really pleased to see that TM2 is finally about to be released
to a wider audience after such a long development cycle. Congratulations to
Allan for finally having something that he can share with the world, and I
don't regret what I paid for the license, even if I no longer use it.

------
quellhorst
Download link: <http://www.multiupload.com/VA06QA4MI0> Requires a Textmate 1.0
serial to use.

------
hornbaker
Still no mention of chunked Undos. Undo'ing character by character is why I
gave up on TextMate years ago, but I suppose I should be thankful since it
helped me find Vim.

~~~
thingsinjars
Character-by-character undo is actually the reason I first started using
Textmate. Most of the time, I don't want the editor to guess what I want to
undo, I want it to undo each individual keystroke and action I made.

~~~
dextorious
Seriously? That's why there are different kinds of Undo for different key
combinations in serious text editors.

~~~
thingsinjars
Yes, seriously. It's a personal preference. Is the second part of your comment
intended to imply TextMate isn't a serious text editor?

~~~
dextorious
Yes, that's my general viewpoint.

TM is just something "good enough" for people not wanting to go full on to
either Vim/Emacs or an IDE. People one would call "newbies" back in the day.

~~~
thingsinjars
That sounds awfully like something someone would say if they were trolling.
I'm going to assume you weren't.

There are many things I've found I like in TextMate that Vim can't do -
character-by-character undo, for example.

------
blissofbeing
I really liked the web preview of TM1. But its gone in this version of TM2. :(
No other editor has this functionality, except maybe espresso[1], but I don't
really like their solution.

Nor am I that happy with <http://livereload.com/> as it only updates on save.

As a front end dev, I want a live preview in my editor that autoupdates on
each key press, this makes prototyping so much faster.

I guess its time to start working on a SublimeText2 Plugin...

[1]<http://macrabbit.com/espresso/>

~~~
aerique
Can you please expand on this live preview thing so people can add it to
Emacs?

~~~
blissofbeing
Sure.

A live preview window is a web preview window that is attached to another
window (or buffer I suppose).

The live preview window is basically a web browser window that auto-updates on
each keypress from the attached editor window.

Espresso and Chocolat have this functionality, but it looks like these editors
simply refresh the whole page on every keypress. This constant refreshing
causes a flicker on each keypress and makes me turn it off because I don't
like the constant flickering.

Livereload is similar because it refreshes the entire browser window on every
file save. Its not instant so its not an ideal solution for me.

TM1 seems to only update that text that is updated, no flickering, possibly
through some iframe injection technique, I find the iframe injection
technique[1] much easier on the eyes because there isn't a page flicker on
each keypress.

So, on to make some plugins... :)

[1][http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/html-css-techniques/how-
to...](http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/html-css-techniques/how-to-inject-
custom-html-and-css-into-an-iframe/)

~~~
alextgordon
I looked into doing this for Chocolat a50, but I couldn't figure out how to do
it. It's clearly possible to update a single resource without doing a full
reload, because the Web Inspector does it.

The iframe idea is interesting. I'm not sure why it would be any less
flickery, since it seems equivalent to what we do now: get the -mainFrame and
call -loadHTMLString:baseURL: on it.

~~~
blissofbeing
I don't know much obj-c (yet), so I'm not sure how similar you say Chocolat is
to the iframe injection solution, but you can see it in action here:

<http://jsbin.com/#javascript,html,live>

There is no flickering. If you could implement this into Chocolat I would use
it everyday :)

------
mhartl
Several people have noted that TM2 lacks desired features, such as split
screens. My guess (hope?) is that this alpha release includes massively
refactored internals to allow new features to be added quickly. In other
words, maybe it's a black triangle
(<http://rampantgames.com/blog/2004/10/black-triangle.html>).

------
1qaz2wsx3edc
TextMate 1 is r1631 TextMate 2 is r8926

7000 commits, Allan is pretty badass, IMO.

For everyone mentioning sublime vs textmate. Editor holy wars are pointless.
Jeez.

~~~
rhubarbquid
Holy wars are pointless... but there is value to a reasonable discussion of
two competing editors.

------
jjcall
No split windows yet... still hoping.

~~~
gurkendoktor
Be sure to drop by in ##textmate on freenode, the discussion on how to
implement and use split windows is not really making progress so far.

~~~
nicksergeant
That is simply depressing. I went to Vim for this alone, and, well now I'm
addicted to Vim.

~~~
Zolomon
Emacs, baby, every single day of the week!

~~~
phzbOx
Emacs with a vim plugin solved my editing problems.

------
awolf
On the surface, his request to not republish seems laughable.

However, I'd guess Alan expected our collective failure to respect his wishes
knowing that once it began to spread he could cut off access. His goal of
getting a small set of the most devoted users to download and sanity check his
pending release was accomplished.

------
bruth
<http://instagr.am/p/Yyrjy/>

~~~
emehrkay
It's beautiful. Downloading now. I scanned the mail, I wonder if they address
auto refreshing of network sources.

------
patrickod
I don't know how Allan figured this release would remain out of the public
eye. Yes if you want to alpha release it to a very select group of people but
don't send your release notes and download links to a public mailing list.
Word will definitely leak out.

------
brcrth
Hm.. I wonder how many people will switch back to TextMate 2 from
Vim/Emacs/Sublime Text?

~~~
ashleyw
After playing with TM2 for half an hour or so, I don't think I'll be switching
back from Vim. I was hoping for some split-screen action and maybe some
advanced autocomplete intergration, but it doesn't seem to have either. It's
looking to be a great update and improves on a lot of things in the existing
version, but if I were honest, I'd have to say I wouldn't bother upgrading if
it wasn't free.

That said, it's obviously an alpha release, so who knows what the future will
hold.

~~~
brcrth
I don't have a license so I don't saw the alpha but it's seems frustrating
that in 5 years of "development" so little was added. But, OTOH, it's not the
final version.

~~~
dextorious
"""But, OTOH, it's not the final version."""

That doesn't change much.

Either it will be released soon, so not much will be added in the final
version,

or

we wait for more stuff to be added before it's released in another 2-5 years,
making it totally pointless as of now.

(And given that it's not like the previous 5 years were well spent, we already
know how this will go...)

~~~
bigfudge
Except that if the guts are there to add features quickly, it could have been
time well spent. We just don't know yet, but progress over the next month
should be indicative (see progress on ST2 as an example of a seemingly healthy
codebase in this regard)

------
bigfudge
Loving the new proportional-fonts-for-headings in Markdown. It seems so
obvious in retrospect, but it's the one thing that makes writing longer
document painful for me in any text editor.

~~~
bad_user
This is already available in Emacs. The Markdown mode is not configured by
default to display proportional fonts for headings, however configuring it is
easy.

~~~
mintplant
Good for Emacs?

------
teilo
I am glad to see this, and will likely upgrade, but having moved on to
PyCharm, I have very little reason to go back to TextMate for my Python/Django
work.

------
buff-a
I used to use TextMate until fairly recently for anything that XCode, IntelliJ
or MD didn't handle natively. Now I use SlickEdit for Mac [1] as it finally
has a native version. Though, concretely, I still use TextMate for Octave. =)

[1] <http://www.slickedit.com/products/slickedit-for-mac>

------
mlopes
Didn't like it that much. After about half an hour using it went back to
Textmate 1. Now I'll give a chance to Sublime Text 2 that I've had around for
ages but never got to give it a real chance yet.

------
bjornsteffanson
I really hope that's not the final icon.

------
wfarr
> __PLEASE DO NOT REPUBLISH THIS INFORMATION! __

From the linked email.

------
cmod
Does it natively/properly support Japanese?

~~~
sirn
Even more broken than before, in fact. It cannot handle IME input at all (I'm
testing with Kotoeri). Trying to type "aiueo" yields something like this
(including all the NSUnderline stuff and highlights):
<http://cl.ly/0U3c3G3K471c0b341v33> However support for South Asian languages
has improved a lot from what I can see, which is a good sign.

~~~
dicemoose
Ah geez, that's unfortunate. The hack to make CJK input work is the only part
of Textmate 1 that I found sucky.

------
Zelphyr
Ok, yeah, maybe it was naive to expect the link to not be redistributed but
was it too much to ask that people actually honor the request? Especially
considering its going to be publicly available in a day. I hope none of you
work in national security.

------
miketucker
sure got hit with an ugly stick:

<http://cl.ly/CZC2>

~~~
mattparlane
Whatcha writing there? That doesn't look like any JavaScript I've ever seen...
enums?

~~~
__float
It looks to be UnityScript.

[http://www.unifycommunity.com/wiki/index.php?title=Head_Firs...](http://www.unifycommunity.com/wiki/index.php?title=Head_First_into_Unity_with_UnityScript)

------
jbverschoor
Haappy user of the constantly updated, fast and never-crashing rossplatform
sublimetext2. The atitude and history of textmate forces me to stay with
sublimetext.

------
tuananh
I couldn't figure out how to change color scheme !?

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
I copied my old one, maybe this will help:

Copy ~/Library/Application\ Support/TextMate/Themes/YourTextMate1.x.tmTheme

To

~/Library/Application\
Support/TextMate/Managed/Bundles/Themes.tmbundle/Themes/

Name it, and regenerate the uuid (must be valid). Reopen textmate, select
you're old theme from View -> Theme

~~~
tuananh
how do i regenerate the uuid? with uuidgen?? I did that and copy the generated
uuid and replace in my theme. it doesn't work.

did i do sth wrong?

~~~
etherealG
import the theme into the old textmate. then use the file that had just
copying it over. no need to do anything special with uuids. works a charm.

------
TheNInthCut
Has anyone figured out how to stop the font from resetting? I know he said it
was in tm_properties, but I'm not sure how to set this.

~~~
TheNInthCut
Got it - .tm_properties goes in your home folder, wasn't sure if this was
project specific. Example contents:

fontName = "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono"

fontSize = 16

tabSize = 2

softTabs = true

------
fagatini
Sublime Text 2

------
odilontalk
<http://pastebin.com/aWVQisAm>

~~~
odilontalk
<http://api.cld.me/CZdZ/download/TextMate_r8926.tbz>

------
TheNInthCut
Does anyone know how to manually install themes on TextMate 2?

~~~
etherealG
cp ~/Library/Application\ Support/TextMate/Themes/* ~/Library/Application\
Support/TextMate/Managed/Bundles/Themes.tmbundle/Themes/

------
LordHog
How does BBEdit compare to TextMate and Sublime Text?

------
joshaidan
Looks like the Alpha is back up! Just downloaded it.

------
phylofx
How this could leak out is really beyond me. I mean can't people keep secrets
on the internet anymore? He even asked to NOT RE-PUBLISH THE INFORMATION, and
then this.

~~~
dextorious
I hope you're being ironic.

------
fernyb
TextMate was just a one hit wonder...

------
ssoroka
But is it better than sublime? :P

~~~
nixarn
No

~~~
MrNibbles
The strength of TextMate has always been its powerful scripting interface,
something that Sublime currently lacks to extreme.

For me anyway, there are few text editors that can equal the power than TM
provides in this domain. Please prove me wrong.

------
scrod
Your self-control is just masterful. Congratulations.

------
deanpcmad
But how do we download it? The link on that thread is dead... :(

~~~
kreutz
Allan pulled the download. It will be officially released tomorrow.

------
randall
For the love... anyone please upload it?

------
bretr
<http://www.sublimetext.com/2>

~~~
frou_dh
The Sublime2 dev builds have slowed as of late so I was wondering if the
author was prepping for final release to steal TM2's thunder.

~~~
dextorious
What thunder? I don't see much in the alpha release -- and the quality smells
of another 1-2 years of waiting...

~~~
durandal1
Have you used used it? I.e is this informed or uninformed nonsense?

~~~
dextorious
Oh, I see what you did here.

Yeah, I f*n used it. I'm a paying 1.x user, and I downloaded TM2. Not very
impressive. Actually, mostly the same.

